# So I don't pick the scab...



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

All, it has been great to get the support since this all started for me back in May. I hope some of you have benefitted from my words as well.

But right now, when I come on here, I find myself going backwards. My wife and I are doing quite well at the moment. We had 4 MC sessions and got a lot out, got a lot resolved. We ran a 1/2 marathon race together and are bonding nicely.

The OM even drunk texted my wife to wish her happy birthday this weekend. His first attempt to contact since May 29 (until then my W initiated all contact). She told me immediately, deleted the text, and did not respond. She said, "Even if I just say 'stop' and nothing more, that would constitute a conversation. So if he ever does that again, I will just delete it again and say nothing. But he probably won't."

We have recovered better than I could imagine, just 3 1/2 months after DDay. If anybody needs anything, feel free to send me a private message. Otherwise, I will be taking a long break from this board. It's time to move on so I can stop picking the scab.

Peace.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

This is brilliant.  Congrats and blessings!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck to you


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

That's good news. Good luck with everything!


----------



## pipe1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wishing you all the best. and a happy life together


----------

